# New, looking for friends and comments ;) Thanks!



## Alisondeem (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey there! I am Alison, as you can tell by my name and profile. I have recently taken up drawing, when i started in my class at school. I may post some of those works as well, but for now, mostly my anime/manga drawings. Granted my beginning works i found and drew, so i cant exactly credit them, but i will not take credit at all for the original drawing.

Anyway, thank you very much.

BTW: the two attached ARE mine. Not found and then drawn. But mine. Again, thank you.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope you stay with the drawing and become the artist you have in you...these are very good for being some of your first.


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep. Keep it up. Don't do what I did and get away from it, then try to get back into it. I haven't forgotten what I know it just seems like its harder for me to sit still and work on anything. I have to get my patience back.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Good strong line work. Interesting angle on the second pic. Like Darksouth said stick with it. I too drew when I was young and stopped and have regretted that ever since. Nice work.


----------

